# Universal Joint for Stalk-around Costume



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

An ingenious solution. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, I noticed a long time ago that universal joint on the Swiffers.
I said, I know there's a good use for that SOMEWHERE in prop building.
Great idea for the stalkaround!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Just added some in-progress photos.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wondering if you ever finished this! Am looking for inspiration and details!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

madmangt said:


> Just wondering if you ever finished this! Am looking for inspiration and details!


Sadly I never got going on it again this year - I put it off to next year's projects. I did use the giant skull with antlers on my scarecrow to substitute for the usual pumpkinhead so I could wear that as a quick costume. It looked pretty cool but I'm looking forward to having the completed stalkaround for 2013. I did buy some giant plastic hands from Party City that I plan on using with the stalkaround and have experimented with using a heat gun to carefully soften the plastic so I can pose the fingers in a more realistic position. So far one down and one to go.

Here's a picture of the stalkaround skull as used on my scarecrow...


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks great! I can't wait to see the finished version! Regarding the hands... I have been working on an idea to make the hands move, on my stalk-around... I just bought some material that I think will work great, and I wil post pics soon.


----------



## Spookdog25 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Swivel*

I wasn’t able to view the photos of the Swiffer swivel application for some reason. Does anyone have any photos to share? Thanks much!


----------

